# GD - do your blood sugar levels DROP during the last few weeks?



## thesmiths88

I'm wondering about this as I'm now coming up to 37 weeks. A week last Wed I had my last GD clinic appointment until I'm induced at 38+4. I have noticed that my blood sugar levels have been quite low in the last week, a lot lower than I would have thought. I've not changed my insulin or my diet and tonight I had pasta which should have given me a high reading, it came out at around 5.5 which I was very surprised about!

I can't really find much info on the net, so I thought I'd ask here .... do your sugar levels drop during the last few weeks? 

Thanks!


----------



## Caezzybe

This was discussed in another thread a couple of months ago. I dont want to worry you, but you need to speak to your diabetes midwife/nurse about this as it could be a sign that the placenta isn't functioning as well as it could be and it's probably safer to get it checked out.

*edit* Here is a link to the thread I am talking about:
https://www.babyandbump.com/gestati...d-glucose-levels-getting-better-36-weeks.html


----------



## thesmiths88

Thanks for that - I've got a call into my diabetes nurse and waiting for a call back. Hopefully I'm worrying about nothing!


----------



## Tanikit

I am a type 1 diabetic and most of us report lowering blood glucose levels from about 36 weeks gestation - even to the point where some of us lower our insulin. Have they scanned you recently and checked the placenta - they may be able to find signs of calcification if it is aging - most of the people I know with lowering blood glucose levels at 36 weeks made it to 38 weeks to deliver and were induced/ C-section, so you should be fine, but get it checked anyway.


----------



## thesmiths88

Thanks Tanikit - I had my last scan at 35+1 and they didn't mention anything, although I am not sure they were particularly looking for that - it was a growth scan as baby measuring big. Glad to hear that others' levels are dropping too - last night I had pasta which should have given me a high reading, but I only gave myself 5 units (as opposed to the 8 I would have normally given myself) just to see what it came out at and it was around 6.2 I think, so I should probably lower everything else too.
No call back from the diabetes nurse - hopefully on Monday.
I am being induced at 38+4 so only a week and a half to go anyway!


----------



## Tanikit

Not too long to go then - you should be ok - just watch babies movements very closely and go in if they decrease. Keep checking the insulin needs and decrease if necessary - 6.2 is great. You will need to monitor well though - it is possibly because you are on insulin that you are seeing this - I am not sure if people who are diet controlled only see it. Good luck with the induction - I'm sure you'll be glad to have your baby in your arms soon.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Very true! Its better to have high blood sugar than low blood sugar in the end bc its a HUGE RED FLAG of the placenta deteriorating.


----------



## thesmiths88

Just an update - after hearing nothing from the diabetes nurse on the Friday, I called again on the Tuesday and the admitted me in the afternoon, for precautionary measures. Baby is fine and I was in overnight just to be monitored.
Bizarrely enough, since being discharged, my sugar levels are now higher than they were before!
At least I only have a maximum of 6 days to go now - being induced next Thursday if nothing happens before then, or after my sweep on Monday.
Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Caezzybe

thesmiths88 said:


> Just an update - after hearing nothing from the diabetes nurse on the Friday, I called again on the Tuesday and the admitted me in the afternoon, for precautionary measures. Baby is fine and I was in overnight just to be monitored.
> Bizarrely enough, since being discharged, my sugar levels are now higher than they were before!
> At least I only have a maximum of 6 days to go now - being induced next Thursday if nothing happens before then, or after my sweep on Monday.
> Good luck everyone! xx

Good luck for next week, you'll be a Mummy soon :) xxx


----------



## thesmiths88

Caezzybe said:


> thesmiths88 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update - after hearing nothing from the diabetes nurse on the Friday, I called again on the Tuesday and the admitted me in the afternoon, for precautionary measures. Baby is fine and I was in overnight just to be monitored.
> Bizarrely enough, since being discharged, my sugar levels are now higher than they were before!
> At least I only have a maximum of 6 days to go now - being induced next Thursday if nothing happens before then, or after my sweep on Monday.
> Good luck everyone! xx
> 
> Good luck for next week, you'll be a Mummy soon :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! I realised why my blood sugars were up - my insulin pen wasn't working!!! Its okay now though.
My cervix wasn't favourable for a sweep today so I'll be going in for an induction on Thursday.


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck for the sweep and well done on getting this far. Glad you got the pen working (I know when mine isn't cause my sugars rise to 18 and above but yours wouldn't be so clear) Soon you'll have baby in your arms and hopefully no more diabetes either.


----------



## USMC Wifey

Hello everyone ! I am from the US and the numbers that you are posting for blood sugars seem very low, can you please explain to me how yours works ?? I have type 2, I take Novalog and Lantus to control my sugars. I am currently awaiting to be placed on 'Pump therapy" my internal meds doctor believes that is better for me becuase I have VERY HIGH, highs and very low Low's very often !


----------



## andrea675

Hi,

I have GD and have been on insulin since 24 weeks. My sugars have stabilised over the last week or so, up till then I was having to increase insulin incrementally every few days to keep up with insulin resistance. 

I was told this is fairly standard but that everyone is different, also I'm running out of stomach room now so was warned I might need to reduce the insulin, needless to say I am still managing to eat the same amount and just having horrendous heartburn - thankfully gaviscon is sugar free and on prescription!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andrea


----------

